# NBA is fixed: Tim Donaghy



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Is admitted felon Tim Donaghy (the NBA official who bet on games) believable with some of the things he has said about the NBA.

Here's the stories over the last month or so:



> Donaghy claims refs altered playoff series
> 
> NEW YORK (TICKER) -Former NBA referee Tim Donaghy has told federal investigators that officials altered the outcomes of playoff series in 2002 and 2005.
> 
> ...





> Disgraced ref's lawyer says NBA scandal goes much deeper
> 
> NEW YORK (AFP) - The attorney for disgraced former National Basketball Association referee Tim Donaghy filed a letter in US District Court claiming the gambling scandal Donaghy aided went deeper among NBA employees.
> 
> ...


Is he telling the truth or trying to lighten his sentence?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Has Donaghy been convicted yet? I haven't cared enough to follow the story. It would not surprise me if his allegations were true. All you have to do is watch the games, and notice all of the crap that the superstars get away with. The most obvious of all are the games that Michael Jordan played in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Fans of small market teams, like the Jazz, have suspected this forever, but have always been written off as tin-foil helmet wearing conspiracy theorists. I don't know if there is collusion or not, but I do think the NBA officiating is HORRIBLE! How many times have we seen Kobe alone go to the line more times than the entire Jazz team? I know the Jazz are a physical team but the star treatment is pretty evident. And if players or coaches speak out or complain the NBA slaps them with a huge fine. You have to admit it looks pretty WWF sometimes.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

He isn't convicted yet but has admited to doing what he did already so he will be soon.

Did the Lakers make it past the Jazz because of officiating so Stern could have Lakers vs. Celtics in the finals. ($$$$$$$$$$$$)





Eddie F. Rush, Willard, Tim Donaghy:




in detail: 




Is the NBA fixed: 




Something to think about: 




So many people use the excuse that if the NBA was fixed how could so many people keep it quiet. Is the truth starting to leak out now?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

IT'S AN ATROCITY!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

The three point difference in game 6 in Utah. Kobe kicks and instead of it being an offensive foul its a defensive foul ensuring that the Lakers move on for the Celtics.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I guarantee the NBA playoffs are fixed. Clearly the ratings in a Lakers/Celtics final would be higher than say a Jazz/Pistons final. It's really irritating because if this keeps up, it could be a long, long time before the Jazz return to the NBA finals.


----------

